# Samsung FRP, Xiaomi 5s/5sPlus Account Lock and Deep Flash, Vivo Added

## كفاح الجريح

Released Date: 09/11/2016
--------------------
Added Samsung Write RSTPack for Reset Reactivation and Reset FRP/EE, Added Reset FRP via ADB interface new method!
Added Xiaomi Deep Flash for qualcomm models, supported Patch account lock relock when deep flash, added MI5S/MI5SPlus supported!
Added VIVO reset Account Lock, Bootloader Unlock/Relock and IMEI Repair etc! 
Added:
[Samsung]
> Added SM-A310F {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-A800F {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-A800I {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-A800IZ {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-A800YZ {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G550FY {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G600FY {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G9200 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x,6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G9208 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G920A {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G920AZ {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G920F {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G920I {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G920K {Write RSTPack(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G920L {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G920P {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G920R4 {Write RSTPack(5.0.x)}
> Added SM-G920R7 {Write RSTPack(5.0.x)}
> Added SM-G920S {Write RSTPack(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G920T {Write RSTPack(5.0.x,5.1.x,6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G920T1 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G920W8 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G925A {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G925F {Write RSTPack(5.0.x,5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G925I {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G925K {Write RSTPack(5.1.x,6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G925L {Write RSTPack(5.1.x,6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G925P {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G925R4 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G925R7 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G925S {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G925W8 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G9280 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x,6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G9287 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G9287C {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928A {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928C {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928F {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928G {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928I {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928L {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928P {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928R4 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928T {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G928W8 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G930F {Write RSTPack(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-G935F {Write RSTPack(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-J200G {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-J200H {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-J500F {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-J500G {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-J700F {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N910C {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N9200 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x,6.0.x)}
> Added SM-N9208 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N920C {Write RSTPack(5.1.x,6.0.x)}
> Added SM-N920G {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N920I {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N920K {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N920L {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N920P {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N920R4 {Write RSTPack(6.0.x)}
> Added SM-N920S {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N920T {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N920V {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-N920W8 {Write RSTPack(5.1.x)} 
[Xiaomi]
> Added 2016070 {Deep Flash,ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015711 {Deep Flash,ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2012062 {OneKey Recovery(4.1.x,4.2.x,4.3.x,4.4.x)}
> Added 2014715 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added 2013063 {OneKey Recovery(4.3,4.4.x)}
> Added 2014817 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.2,4.4.4)}
> Added 2014616 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x,5.0.x,5.1.x}
> Added 2014618 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x,5.0.x,5.1.x}
> Added 2014619 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x,5.0.x,5.1.x}
> Added 2015021 {OneKey Recovery(5.0.x,5.1.x)}
> Added 2015022 {OneKey Recovery(5.0.x,5.1.x)}
> Added 2016001 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2016007 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2015201 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2015628 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2015112 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2015116 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2015716 {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added 2015811 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2015817 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2014712 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added 2016030 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2016033 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2016036 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2014502 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added 2014512 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added 2014811 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2014812 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2014813 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2014816 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2014817 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2014818 {OneKey Recovery(6.0.x)}
> Added 2014813 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014811 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014812 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014817 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014816 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2013062 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2013063 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014216 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014218 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014719 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014716 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014215 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014616 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014618 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014619 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015015 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014910 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014916 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014912 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014915 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014911 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015811 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015817 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2016001 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2016007 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015561 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015911 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015021 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015022 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015201 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015628 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2016030 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2016033 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2016036 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015112 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2015116 {Deep Flash}
> Added 2014818 {Deep Flash} 
[OPPO]
> Added R9s {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI, BT)}
> Added R9st {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI, BT)}
> Added R9km {ScreenLock}
> Added A59s {ScreenLock}
> Added A1601 {ScreenLock} 
[VIVO]
> Added X3F {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X3L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X3V {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X510T {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X510W {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X520A {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X520L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X520F {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5F {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5M {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5V {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6A {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6SA {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6SL {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X710F {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X710L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Xplay5A {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Xplay5S {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y13L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y613F {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y913 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y18L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y22L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y23L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y31A {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y31L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y35A {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y51 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y51A {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y51L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y51E {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V3 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V3A {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V3L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V3Max {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V3MaxA {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V3MaxL {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5L {Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6D {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6L {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y33L {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y35L {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V3MA {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)} 
Fixed:
> Added Samsung "Reset FRP via ADB interface" function, check information section for details.
> Added Samsung "Write RSTPack", check information section for details.
> Added Xiaomi "Deep Flash" for qualcomm base models, supported windows 32/64 bits OS.
> Added Xiaomi "Patch Account Lock Relock" and "Repair WIFI/BT" when Xiaomi Deep flashing.
> Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO Factory Code (or Firmware Name) information on the help window.
> Fixed Samsung Galaxy S7 & S7Edge "Reset FRP/EE" button rename as "Reset FRP via ROOT Pack" (Samsung > Unlock)
> Fixed Xiaomi Enable Qualcomm Diagnostic port for 2016030/2016033/2016036
> Fixed Xiaomi "Patch Account Lock Relock" button rename as "Patch ROM" (Xiaomi > Flashing)
> Fixed Activation dongle failed bugs
> Optimized Samsung "Reset Reactivation" and "Reset FRP/EE" operation logs.
> Optimized Xiaomi "Disable Account Lock Relock" operation logs, if failed try solve problem via "Patch Account Lock Relock".
> Optimized Xiaomi "Patch Account Lock Relock" function
> Optimized Read information via Recovery mode  
Information:
* About Samsung "Write RSTPack" tips:
1). Boot into Download mode
2). Write RSTPack (If phone does not allow "Reset Reactivation" and "Reset FRP/EE")
3). do "Reset Reactivation" or "Reset FRP/EE"
4). Flash stock firmware
* About Samsung "Reset FRP via ADB interface" tips:
1). Enable USB Debugging (install drivers)
2). Press "Reset FRP via ADB interface"
3). Factory data reset (setting > Backup and reset > Factory data reset)
Tips: Flash ENABLE_ADB_PATCH files (Support: Samsung_SW/!REPAIR_UNLOCK/ENABLE_ADB_PATCH/) to enable usb debugging.
* About Xiaomi how to Reset Account Lock when "Disable Account Lock Relock" failed:
1). Reset Account Lock
2). Select "Patch Account Lock Relock" option (Xiaomi > Flashing)
3). Select firmware (images directory) and then Deep Flash
4). Turn off network when power on wizard (SIM and WIFI), Turn on network after phone power on
Tips: If xiaomi "Disable Account Lock Relock" failed, thats mean currect MIUI version not support disable operaton, solve problem via "Patch Account Lock Relock" please!   
P/S: Thanks to the CHAIN, him provided samsung reset frp testing and supporting!
التحميل من هنا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة اخي  [MENTION=43769]كفاح الجريح[/MENTION]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة سريعة وممتازة يارائع

----------

